# Locking Tailgate



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello,

I have been reading this forum for sometime now to get some background info for the purchase of a new F
Frontier. I recently traded in my 2003 Accord 6-Speed for a 2005 Nismo CC and I absolutely love it so far. Like many, I do like to mod but I like to keep the factory look as much as possible. 

I added factory XM the day after I took delivery (longer to unbox components than it did to install) and soon will change the mirrors and door handles to chrome. But, there was one feature missing that I wish the truck had. The first vehicle I owned was a new 1990 Nissan 4x4. After leaving it parked in my drive way over night, I came out the next morning and saw the tailgate and bed liner were missing.

Since the the tailgate of the 2005 Frontier has a key lock I decided to add a door lock actuator and below are the results. I works with the keyless entry as well as the door lock switch in the door. I have not seen or read of anyone doing this yet and I thought I would pass this on as a good practical cheap mod.

Unlocked










Locked










Click HERE for VIDEO

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Is this a feature that anyone would like to know how to do or is interested in? I would not mind doing a write up if anyone would like one.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wow, thats really cool! if i ever get a frontier i will defin. hit you up...


----------



## brain (Jun 29, 2005)

*you rock!*

I just got my LE Crew Cab today. LOVE it so far!

I would be interested in knowing how you did it. I'm sure that's quite a handy little mod to have.


Thanks,
Rain


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

do you think there is any way it could be done on an 03?


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

cryption said:


> do you think there is any way it could be done on an 03?


I am not farmiliar with the 03' tailgate. As long as the tailgate has a key lock it should be able to be done.

I have added lock solenoids to just about everything so the tailgate was acutally pretty easy.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

*locking tailgate*

I would like to do this if you can get the instructions simple
enough that even someone like me can do it. I am not very
mechanically inclined.

Pictures done step by step make it easier for me to follow.
Thank you for bringing up this modification.

Gerald




gordynismo said:


> Is this a feature that anyone would like to know how to do or is interested in? I would not mind doing a write up if anyone would like one.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> gordynismo


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Gerald said:


> I would like to do this if you can get the instructions simple
> enough that even someone like me can do it. I am not very
> mechanically inclined.
> 
> ...


Gerald,

I wil begin working on them this evening. I took pics of the whole process and just have to put words to it. It requires a few parts and tieing into factory wiring but is not that tough.

Thanks for you input.

gordynismo


----------



## col_flagg (Jun 10, 2005)

*Great mod!*

Looking forward to the write up so I can complete on my truck!

Thanks again!


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

I came home from work and did a short write up. If anyone has any questions just let me know. Please do not PM me. The odds are the quesiton that you have someone else might have as well. Please enter all questions in this post.

Thanks.

gordynismo


*2005 Nissan Frontier Tailgate Lock*

This modification to the tailgate allows the keyless entry as well as the inside door lock switch to control and aftermarket door lock actuator that is added to the tailgate. 

***Use these instructions at your own risk. I can not nor do I assume any liability for any installation errors that might occur***

*Parts List: Total Cost Approximately $40*

(1) Door Lock Actuator Kit -
(2) Bosch Relays
10 AMP fuse and Fuse Holder
Crimp Connectors
30 FT – Black ¼” Wire Loom
30 FT – Dual Lead Black and Red Wire (at least 18 GA)
(2) Grommets (3/4” OD and ½” ID)
Wire Ties

*STEP 1 – Removing Sill and Kick Plates*

Remove the driver’s side sill panel. Lift the back of the panel and pull up while moving forward under the panel. This panel will pop off pretty easily.










Next pull the kick panel away from the door sill wall and remove the press on clip in the back that is located above the dead pedal.










*STEP 2 – Locating the Door Lock and 12 Volt Source Wires*

Locate the wire door lock motor side harness that goes into the driver’s side door (1) and the steering column wire harness (2)










Push up on the door lock wire harness (1) molex and twist it around to reveal the back side. Locate the 16 GA Purple (Lock) and Grey (Unlock) wires. These wires will be spliced into to go to the 2 Bosch relays. 

In the steering column harness (2) locate the 10GA green wire. This wire will be used for constant 12 volts and is the power source fuse holder and relays.

*STEP 3 – Wiring Guide to the Relays*

Splice into the door lock/unlock and power source wires by the diagram below. Use the 30 FT Dual Lead Black and Red Wire to connect the relays to the door lock actuator. 










*STEP 4 – Running the Wire to the Tailgate*

Make a small slit in the main harness grommet in the upper firewall that goes to the engine compartment. 










Run the dual lead wire that should already be loomed along the chassis rail and back to the tailgate down the driver’s side of the truck.










*Step 5 – Getting the Wire into the Tailgate*

Remove the paneling from the inside of the tailgate. Drill a ¾” hole in the bottom of the bed lip and another in the tailgate. Make sure the holes are offset a few inches. This will ensure that there will be minimal binding of the wire. Install the grommets.










Run the wires through the tailgate and use duct tape to hold the loom down. Make sure that the rods extending to the tailgate latches are not obstructed and can freely move.



















*Step 6 – Adding the Door Lock Actuator*

Mount the door lock actuator (3). Use your creativity. As long as the metal plate can still go back on and the actuator does not obstruct any linkage or tailgate handle movement everything should be OK.

Drill a 3/16” hole in the lock arm. This will allow a spot to attach the actuator rod. You will want to make sure the door lock actuator and hole drilled are slightly off center. This will allow the joining piece to be adjusted for movement back and forth










*Step 7 – Connect the Wires.*

Connect the door lock wires form the dual lead in the tailgate. Test the before you reassemble the tailgate paneling. If the lock work the opposite of the keyless entry just switch the wires on the actuator. This will reverse the polarity and should correct the backwards locking and unlocking.


----------



## cryption (Aug 24, 2004)

aweomse guide, i say sticky!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Gordynismo,

Thanks for the excellent write up, exactly what I was ask-
ing for. It is great to have some knowledgeable people on
this forum.

It always amazes me how people like you are able to figure
out how to do all of these neat things.

Thank you again.

Gerald




gordynismo said:


> I came home from work and did a short write up. If anyone has any questions just let me know. Please do not PM me. The odds are the quesiton that you have someone else might have as well. Please enter all questions in this post.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

Gerald said:


> Gordynismo,
> 
> Thanks for the excellent write up, exactly what I was ask-
> ing for. It is great to have some knowledgeable people on
> ...


Gerald,

You are very welcome! I spent several years in the 12 volt industry (audio, secutiry etc.) This addition to the truck just seemed like a logical next step. I remember back in the day there were companies sold kits for things like this. Most of the time there is not really a need for a kit just a little creativity.

The electrical systems in our trucks is not that complex. Most everything is located in the BCM (Body Control Module).

If anyone has any questions please let me know. Post it on this thiread and please try to refrain from using PM. I will never see it. 

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## col_flagg (Jun 10, 2005)

*Question regarding this mod...*

First off, great write up on this mod! This is a wonderful and inexpensive mod that is very practical.  

Right now, it appears that when press the "unlock" button on the remote one time, the drivers front door AND the tailgate will unlock. 

Is it possible to change this mod so the tailgate only unlocks when you press the "unlock" button a second time? (Like when you want to unlock all the doors, instead of just the driver's door.)

I assume that I would have to tap into different wires to accomplish this.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

col_flagg said:


> First off, great write up on this mod! This is a wonderful and inexpensive mod that is very practical.
> 
> Right now, it appears that when press the "unlock" button on the remote one time, the drivers front door AND the tailgate will unlock.
> 
> ...


col_flagg,

You know, I thought about that but did not pay much attention to it. I think there is another wire in the harness that controls the unlock on the second press of the key fob. When I get home from work today, I will pull the kick panel assembly out and start looking for the wire. If there is one, I update the diagram above.

This is a good idea just to keep wear and tear to the tailgate solenoid minimal. Great Suggestion!

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## gordynismo (Jun 29, 2005)

In response to col_flagg, I came home from work today and was able to locate the wire that controls the unlock when the unlock button is pressed twice on the key fob.

Below is the updated relay diagram. The previous diagram would work, but the lock wire can also be found at the BCM.










Also, the below pic is the BCM. It is located to the top right of the steering column and held on with 2 10mm bolts. These are kind of tough to get to but once they are removed it is a lot easier to work with. Locate the large black molex and find the purple wire (lock) and the blue wire (unlock of 2 presses of the keyfob); both wires are 18 GA,










As always, if anyone has any questions or comments please let me know.

Regards,

gordynismo


----------



## eggman (Nov 30, 2004)

Dude,you are the man...this will be the first mod to my new 05 Nismo.Great writeup!!!
Jay


----------



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

gordynismo,

I see that you posted this last summer, but hopefully you are still on this forum. I was wondering if you could do something similar with the keyfob, but not for the locking tailgate.

My dad has a '98 Maxima and it has a feature that lets you put the windows down with the 2nd press of "Unlock" on the keyfob. My truck stays outside in the southern GA heat most of the day, and I would love to air it out before I get in. I don't know why Nissan doesn't have this feature anymore, or maybe they just don't have it on the SE. Seems like it would be a pretty easy feature to include in the Power Package.

It seems that it would require a pretty simple wire splice similar to the one you described above. Wouldn't we just splice in a wire connecting the master window switch into the "unlock" wire from the BCM? Ha...this is way too technical for me, but still sounds like a cool idea that might be worth trying. Anyway, let me know what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## artnesnassin99nismo (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a 99 nissan sentra and the whole wire harness that goes from the ignition to the fuse box under the dash board and from the dash board to the engine shorted out and i just want to know the part # because auto zone cant find it does any one have any idea what the part # is


----------



## aaron-sydney (Feb 28, 2014)

*Easier option?*

Just a quick question, I am going to put an actuator on my snug top canopy to lock/unlock the rear panel.

I was going to just intercept the two wires leading to the actuator in the rear passenger side door. I have, through trial and error, found the two wires and have not stripped them yet, but was intending to splice 2 additional wires and send through to the new actuator. 

This seems much easier than running relays, which baffle me. 

Is the only reason for the relays, to give the actuator its own power supply? Would there not be enough power in the two lines running the the rear door actuator to run 2 x actuators?


----------



## Frontier75 (9 mo ago)

I know this is an older thread. Is there a newer one that is updated for the newer models (like through 2021)?


----------



## domnickjerron (6 mo ago)

I would be interested in knowing how you did it. I'm sure that's quite a handy little mod to have.






Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

